# Fat or Prego?



## Kitty2 (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi, this is my new adopted mini mare. When I adopted her they said she was sold at the auction barn as “exposed.” He bad news is she is estimated as being around 25 years young. The rescue got her in May of this year. The rescue also said she went into heat while at the rescue. I’m concerned that she is getting to fat, I don’t want anything to happen to her. Her name is Miss Kitty. If she is fat I need to cut down on feed. If she is prego I am concerned about age, my vet won’t preg check her because of her size and doesn’t want to hurt her. She was thin when I got her, but now I’m concerned she is too fat. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chandab (Dec 1, 2019)

If she has foaled before, foaling at 25 years old probably will not be an issue for her, just stressful for you.
Do not diet in winter, the extra weight helps keep them warm. That said, you can not assess weight on a mini by looking at them when they are in full winter woolies, as the hair is deceiving, you must lay your hands on them and feel through the hair. Feel down the spine, hips and ribs; there should be a light layer of flesh covering the bone; if you can readily feel bone, they are likely too thin, if you have to press to feel bone then they are likely getting to heavy.


----------



## Kitty2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Thank you! I am new to minis.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2019)

I took my auction mare to an equine hospital for ultrasound. She was merely fat. Glad and disappointed at the same time...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 3, 2019)

Welcome to the forum 

Have you been able to feel any movement ? Its a little hard to see in the picture. Keep us posted on her progress


----------

